# eos sunroof blind/cover cracks



## staces1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys,
The blind that covers the sunroof is developing cracks. 
Can anyone advise on a solution.
Removal is very hard to find instructions - any help welcome.
Replacement sounds extremely expensive - any alternatives?
-
2007 EOS 2000 turbo FSI - love this car


----------



## Charlie320 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ooohhhh No, but will follow to see what you find out! Just in case!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Charlie320 said:


> Ooohhhh No, but will follow to see what you find out! Just in case!


What "blind" are you talking about? And how big are the cracks? Do you get water leaks?


----------



## campy1947 (Dec 9, 2013)

*sunroof blind/cover cracks*

I'm having the same problem with my 08 , car is no longer under warrenty, so i guess the cost will come out of my pocket, cant understand why it would crack like that, only thing i can think of is the stretch must happen when it re-tracks doing the top up / down operation.


----------



## pasban (Mar 10, 2015)

*brain*

It's so clean and pretty. Mine's gonna take AT THE VERY LEAST three months to even start up and run, and (possibly) another three years just to look as remotely stunning and clean as this one 
:banghead:


----------

